# Summat odd....



## hopless500 (12 Dec 2017)

Was looking at the list of who has visited the site today (yes I was that bored) and noticed there are suddenly a whole pile of new members created today with the username beginning with various names but all ending in 'reetoup'. 
Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Dec 2017)

They'll be selling drugs uggs or ray bans shortly


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2017)

Not any more. The Spammer filter got them all.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Dec 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Didn’t get rid of Potsyreetoup.....I see he’s still about.


He's not spreading Spam, just eating it......


----------

